
Apple to Produce Face Masks - bjoko
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-09/apple-design-teams-develop-special-face-masks-for-employees
======
tpetry
[https://www.macrumors.com/2020/09/09/apple-designs-masks-
for...](https://www.macrumors.com/2020/09/09/apple-designs-masks-for-
employees/)

Just for their employees, not for sale.

------
magedqwani
99.99$ PRO 199.99 $

~~~
feralimal
Lol. Not mention the design will feature a bespoke 'over the head' connector,
rather than string over the ears..

